# J or P ?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, when I sell one of my fretless basses, it's time for another SX project.

I play classic rock covers, so either a Precision or Jazz would work, but I can't decide. The jazz is a bit more verstile, but the P is so simple and straight forward.

I'll be keeping one fretless and it is a Jazz.

Jazz bass in Vintage Yellow...










or

Precision in Misty Silver...










Either one will receive a tortoise shell pick guard.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I voted P. i like the looks better...
and you didnt include Ibby as an option.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Despite the poll results, I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the P. 

Hey Xanadu - looking for a fretless J? Sure you are.


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

*Jazz!*

evilGuitar:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I tend to enjoy the sweet, sweet thump of a P over the J.

Go P!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

i saw your thread in the FS thread, and thought about it. But I'm saving up for a new computer, so no.:frown:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> i saw your thread in the FS thread, and thought about it. But I'm saving up for a new computer, so no.:frown:



well, feel free to throw me an offer if you change your mind.


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

Tiebreaker! At least for now.


----------



## KevenK (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry if it's in INCREDIBLY stupid question, but can someone tell me what's the difference between a Jazz and a Precision ?

Is it only the look ?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

The jazz has 2 single coil pickups, whereas the P has a single split pickup.

With the "real" Fender varieties, the jazz has a very slim neck and the P has a beefier neck.

In very simple terms tone-wise, a jazz is a bit more growly and the P bass has more of a thump to it with a little less bite.


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

I voted for the P. Just because I already have a Jazz.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

*FrankenBass*

Can I vote for both?

I have a Precision body & guts with a Jazz neck. The best of both worlds.


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

mandocaster said:


> Can I vote for both?
> 
> I have a Precision body & guts with a Jazz neck. The best of both worlds.



Yup, that's the cat's meow... or a nice P/J set up on a precision body/jazz neck or even a P/J on a Jazz body/Jazz neck...


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

I had an American Fender Precision Deluxe for a number of years and just loved the sound but just hated the neck. The thing was incredibly heavy too. I wonder if the Jazz model is lighter. I am assuming that the neck is thinner. I should take a closer look.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the P - J pickup configuration on a Jazz bass.

(bridge = P, neck = J)

Great flexibility. Plays like a dream.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I like the P - J pickup configuration on a Jazz bass.
> 
> (bridge = P, neck = J)
> 
> Great flexibility. Plays like a dream.


Do you mean the other way around or are you talking totally custom? I've never seen a set-up like that.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

james on bass said:


> Do you mean the other way around or are you talking totally custom? I've never seen a set-up like that.


I saw and played a Fender Reggie Hamilton Jazz Bass that had that combination. Fine bass for just a real serious price!


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

jroberts said:


> That has a J in the bridge and a P in the neck, which is quite a common configuaration for later-model P-basses. Never seen a P in the bridge and a J in the neck.
> 
> FWIW, I have a Jazz Bass that I quite enjoy. I bought it because I am a guitar player who once got a regular gig playing bass, and wanted something with a neck that felt similar to a guitar. If I were to dive into bass seriously, I'd probably get a P-bass, though. The J is nice. A good variety of tones to be had, and a very comfortable neck. I just love the sound of a P-bass, though.


You are right and I stand corrected. Then I have not seen a P in the bridge and a J in the neck. Are there any stock basses that offer that combination? What would be the sound advantages to that?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Do you mean the other way around or are you talking totally custom? I've never seen a set-up like that.




No, sorry of course you're right. I meant P = neck. Brain fart. Thanks.None


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> No, sorry of course you're right. I meant P = neck. Brain fart. Thanks.None



Not a problem. I was concerned that there was something out there I hadn't seen before. :tongue:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That would be a great pickup combo!! Makes me want a BC Rich again.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

I believe the proper response is "both" :food-smiley-004:


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I did just see Chad VanGaalen tonight, though, and has bass player had a J-bass with P-pickups in both the bridge and neck positions. I'd never seen that before.


I believe G&L makes one like that... was it a 'Fender' or just j-bass style?


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Fendermania!*

Hell buyem both then you can't go wrong!!!!
Both awesome choices:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd say a Jazz because I have one and love it! Although right now it needs a new neck:frown: And yeh, being a guitar player mainly, I can appreciate the neck. Just fits me better.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

P/J pickup config is a good mod platform. I would want J body and neck and spend 175 bucks and get a Audere pre to fit your front route. I would also carefully route a battery cavity in the back just for ease of operation.:rockon2:


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

P bass! Or the p-j setup, those sound awesome.


----------



## jmclaughlin (Nov 9, 2011)

Both , I didn't vote. Dress the frets yourself and with the money you save you can buy ANOTHER Essex.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I've had both and I've quickly off-loaded the Jazz basses on two occasions. There's no right or wrong answer, just personal preferences. I like the look of a Jazz but I'm not a fan of their pickups. The tone of a P stype PUP is what I like (over the J).


----------



## JStock (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm a huge Steve Harris fan, but I play J basses !


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to own a Jazz and now own a Precision. I love the playability of the Jazz but love the sound and feel of the Precision.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

My vote would go for the Jazz.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

The P is a one-trick pony: boom, boom, boom... Good for certain genre of vintage music, but not very versatile.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Nothing punches through the mix without being obtrusive like a good Pre bass.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I voted previously (Precision) and haven't changed my mind. Just acquired a lightly used Highway 1 Precision bass in sunburst with a tortoise shell guard. This purchase marks the 3rd time in 45 yrs that I've elected to buy a P with split pickup. I have a single coil Sting as well, which is a P. I've tried 2 Jazz basses over the years but always come back to Ps.
I'm not a fan of P/J (had that in a Yamaha once) and I only play 4 stringers.


----------

